# You know you've castrated a few goats when...



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

... When you're walking through your house and find a de-stuffed toy animals arm on the ground and panic thinking it's 'something else'...


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Hahahaha!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!!

Well on a similar note.

We live next to a popular restaurant with a patio in back, and lots of people walk around and also walk over and check out the goats through the fence.

So naturally, my kids go to get their 4-H wethers from the back pen to walk them, some guy is walking his dog back near that pen, and my daughter yells at me......

"Mom! Rudy lost his balls!"

OMG!!! I just about died!!!! That guy heard it for sure, and I'm sure people on the patio heard it was well! Not once, but twice did she yell that 
LOL!!!
I told her next time just tell me he lost his 'thing' not balls LOL


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> Well on a similar note.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the laugh! This has been an absolutely rotten month and the last few days, really bad, but your daughter's innocent statement made my day! I'm still wiping my eyes! :ROFL:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the great laugh. I can just picture the look on your face. lol. Kids you got to love them two or four legged. lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> Well on a similar note.
> 
> ...


That is toooo funny! I can just imagine the look on your face! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Bwaa ha ha ha! Both great stories!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my! Way too funny Candice!! :ROFL: I would have died too!! :slapfloor:


----------

